# "The computer restarted unexpectedly.." help :(



## xbecks (Oct 28, 2012)

Not the brightest spark when it comes to computers but I know a reasonable amount. Decide to install the 90 day trial of Windows 8, got through all the installing and then the computer restarted and asked which operating system I wanted to use, clicked on Windows 8 and then it took me to a screen which said 'Getting ready' with a spinning circle and then the laptop restarted its self and now when it loads up it comes up with the message 'The computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered and unexpected error. Windows installation cannot process. To install Windows, click "Ok" to restart the computer, and then restart the installation.'
I press ok and then the computer restarts, and then brings me back to this page. I'm using a HP pavillion G6 and was on Windows 7 Home Premium which was pre-installed on the laptop.
I can't enter safe mode to try and fix it that way as when I press F8 nothing happens. I have access to other computers but I just don't know where to start in fixing it. 
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you do what the error said and reinsert the installation media and start the install process over?


----------

